# Happy Horze Day!



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone who rides English and has a bit of flesh on their bones will understand the dilemma of shopping for breeches. Tight, form fitting, low rise, outlining every single unwanted curve... *sigh*

Horze.com was having a 50% off sale for Black Friday. I love the company, but their selection tends to be very limited. I managed to find a couple pairs of breeches in my size and submitted an order. 

They arrived yesterday. Tried on the first pair. I squatted down. I pretended I was sitting in a saddle. I ran in place. 

I did a little happy dance around the room. WOW these breeches fit nice! 

My husband looked at me strangely as I pranced around the living room singing "Happy Horze Day!!" 

"SO MUCH WIN!!!!" I explained to him. 

He didn't look as if that explanation was sufficient, but I giggled madly and ran into the bedroom to try on the other pair. This elicited another rousing chorus of "Happy Horze Day!" with associated prancing. 

Hubby finally figured it out (I should mention that Hubby weighs 117 pounds and has never had issues with bulging, plumber's butt, muffin top, etc.) and said, "So you like your new breeches?"

"I MUST HAVE ALL THE COLORS!" was my response. 

Hubby looked a bit worried about that, especially when I immediately logged onto my computer and started shopping. 

Much to my dismay, both styles I'd ordered were no longer available, and the 50% off sale was expired. I decided my bank account simply could not afford seven pairs of $100+ breeches. Hubby was vastly relieved. 

But today I found a pair of winter Horze breeches on a Facebook tack sales site in my size.

Looking forward to the next Happy Horze Day!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

You really need to let us know what styles of breeches you fell in love with


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

One was called "Bella" and the other was Active Full Seat Women's Urban.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I wanna see the video of you dancing around!


----------

